
Lessons from 6 Software Rewrite Stories - kristianp
https://medium.com/@herbcaudill/lessons-from-6-software-rewrite-stories-635e4c8f7c22
======
reallydude
Re: Netscape > the net consequences of this rewrite were disastrous.

That's not true. The net consequence was irrelevant, to the trajectory,
regardless of the editorializing. For trying to maintain accuracy, pointing a
finger at the rewrite (which didn't affect the existing product) with the
provided narrative and context to explain, is some sort of revisionist voodoo.

The rewrite gave an opportunity to a spaghetti codebase that was doomed.

The original netscape devs that were left plus some part-time hackers, ended
up on the losing end of a quality war against a better funded, talented,
dedicated set of developers. The disaster was in the past, when they fumbled
their way to an uncertain future. Today, you would say that they failed to
competitively monetize and invest in their own platform.

